

Ask HN: HN meets Pay It Forward... - petewailes

Here's the deal: there's been a whole bunch of posts lately from people offering their time pro bono. So, if there's sufficient interest in having a HN-cum-forum style site created specifically for this, I'll do it as a weekend project and launch it in a couple of weeks.<p>Therefore the question is, if this existed, would you use it, and what areas would you like to see? At the moment, I'm planning: Programming (with various areas for various languages), Design (with sections on usability, front-end design and so on), Marketing (SEO, PPC, CRO etc) and Content (creation, inspiration and the like).<p>Thoughts/suggestions welcome.
======
atomical
If you change the format it's a real possibility that it will draw non-HN
members into the mix and overload the volunteers. You could make karma
requirements but perhaps what we have now works best.

~~~
petewailes
How about requiring a certain amount of karma, possibly also with having to
have been registered a certain length of time?

As a secondary, I think it'd need to have an "hours I'm available for" field
as well, to manage expectations.

------
iuguy
We have a jobs section on the top of the page, why not an offer HN section?

